# Warrior12 company t-shirts....



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)

Comfortable and some come with comforting messages.  

Some of their stuff is edgy....and yes, some is over the top.


Christian bravery, Patriotism, political, etc.....it's all represented.    If nothing else, a look through their site may get you laughing at something you see.

I have bought a few of them and wear them proudly.   Perhaps it'll cut down on the numbskulls who would approach and ask stupid questions.  Perhaps it'll be what triggers some fool.    These days we seem to step aside and let the enraged entitled take over and have their way.     Nope.  Not interested in participation in such lunacy. Bite my tongue on the job....but not so on my time. 







https://warrior12.com


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 24, 2022)

I've got one. Comfy shirt.


----------



## transfixer (Apr 19, 2022)

I have the one about " Great and terrible things"  I've worn it out and about a couple times,  people tend to give me strange looks ,, or avoid walking close to me,,  lol,,  but I sometimes get that without wearing shirts like that anyway,,,


----------

